# My Viper Splashdown Diorama



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

When I started building my second Viper model kit, I decided to do something different. I wanted to pose it as if it had crashed landed in the ocean, with the pilot waving down a SAR Raptor. 

To this end, I created a female pilot from a stock 1/32 scale figure
set:

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Viper splashdown/pilota.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Viper splashdown/pilot2a.jpg

Following are the finished pilot and Viper posed in the "water," which was created using Woodland Scenics Flex Paste, along with WS Water Effects:

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Viper splashdown/06.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Viper splashdown/05.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Viper splashdown/04.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Viper splashdown/02.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Viper splashdown/03.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/Viper splashdown/01.jpg

The scene is from the First Cylon War, featuring Lt. Magpie from the Battlestar Ajax. 

Sean


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

nice.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful. I love the way the water turned out. I can almost hear the water lapping at the fuselage. I also like the way the water just "falls" off the side, like one of those infinity pools you see in rich people's homes with an ocean side view.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

VERY ORIGINAL & KOOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent creativity and execution!!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice! The figure's a little rough (arms are pretty skinny), but great concept & execution!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

falcondesigns, kdaracal, fluke, Paulbo, Tim and John: Thanks very much for your comments! 

John, appreciate the note on her arms. I'll keep that in mind for next time. 

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's just great! Really well designed & executed. I like the water too!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much! Appreciate it. 

Sean


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Nice! The figure's a little rough (arms are pretty skinny), but great concept & execution!


I like my women skinny!
Nice work on the diorama.:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

^ LOL! 

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

That looks really cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much! I appreciate it. 

Sean


----------

